# Wild Side Offers New Fall Sports Stock Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

For spiritwear, practice jerseys, or just to show one’s love of the game, The Wild Side offers a variety of stock transfers for all the most popular fall sports including football, soccer, and basketball. “Football Mom” offered with three-dimensional puff ink is just one of many examples.

These durable heat-applied graphics can be adhered to any color of shirt that is made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, 50/50 blends, and even nylon. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

Increase profits even more by adding foil. Offered in convenient rolls, foil comes in 30 popular colors and adds a sparkling shimmer to these 3D designs. 

To view the full selection of sports designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979 and type in the keyword: sports. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

